# Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια, κράτα και μικρό καλάθι



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Πιάσανε την κουβέντα για τα κεράσια σε σημερινό νήμα του Σαραντάκου, και ανέφερε την παροιμία «Όπου ακούς πολλά κεράσια, να βαστάς μικρό καλάθι», οπότε έψαξα αλλά... δεν βρήκα. Δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά. Τα ελληνικά την έχουν, βέβαια. Και είναι παλιά. Απόδειξη: Στη σελίδα 138 της αμερικανικής συλλογής αποφθεγμάτων και παροιμιών _Proverbs, Maxims and Phrases Of All Ages V. 1_ του 1890, διαβάζουμε: «*When you hear of many cherries, carry but a small basket*. (M. Greek)»!

Τι θα έλεγε σήμερα ένας 'Άγγλος;
*Don't hold your breath.
Don't hold out too much hope.*

Αρκετά διαφορετικά είναι τα γνωστά:
*Talk is cheap.
Actions speak louder than words.*

Το ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν δίνει το «Les grands diseurs ne sont pas les grands faiseurs» (Talkers are not doers), αλλά βρήκα και το «Ce n'est pas la vache qui crie le plus fort qui fait le plus de lait» (It's not the cow that moos the loudest that makes the most milk).

Αλλά το νήμα του Σαραντάκου έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα γλωσσικά που θα μπορούσαμε να τσιμπολογήσουμε και να τα φέρουμε αποδώ να τα ξεζουμίσουμε, οπότε, αν πάτε αποκεί, ας κρατάτε μεγάλο καλάθι.


----------



## psifio (Jun 7, 2010)

Στο don't hold your breath νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "μη φας, έχουμε γλαρόσουπα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2010)

psifio said:


> Στο don't hold your breath νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "μη φας, έχουμε γλαρόσουπα".


...που είναι μάλλον πρόσφατη εξέλιξη, εμάς μικρούς μας τάιζαν σκέτο γλάρο, χωρίς σούπα.;)


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι και γλαρόσουπα :)

Πάντως, παροιμία με "πολλά κεράσια - μικρό καλάθι" δεν έχει βρεθεί σε άλλη γλώσσα, μέχρι στιγμής.
Να πω ότι το β' σκέλος έχει αυτονομηθεί, δηλ. μετατράπηκε σε παροιμιακή φράση. Π.χ. "ο πρόεδρος λέει ότι θα φέρει προπονηταρά, αλλά εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι γιατί ξέρω τι καβούριας είναι".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2010)

sarant said:


> Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι και γλαρόσουπα :)


Εσύ είσαι μικρός, δικαιολογείται. 

Και απροπό τούρτες: Με τόσα cherry on the cake, πώς ξέρουμε ότι το κερασάκι στις δικές μας τούρτες ήρθε από τα γαλλικά και όχι από τα αγγλικά; Λόγω ζαχαροπλαστικής και μόνο;


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2010)

Και λόγω παλαιότητας, θα έλεγα, είναι κάμποσων δεκαετιών έκφραση. Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι και αγγλικό, τι να πω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Το αγγλικό *κερασάκι στην τούρτα* είναι *the icing on the cake* και το γαλλικό *la cerise sur le gâteau*.

*the icing on the cake*
1. (idiomatic) Something wonderful at the end of something good.
_I managed to win the marathon, but the icing on the cake was when my husband proposed to me as soon as I crossed the finish line._

Κατανοητά και σε χρήση είναι τα *cherry on top of the cake* και *cherry on the cake*. Αλλά μάλλον από τους Γάλλους τα πήραν και οι Αγγλοσάξονες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2010)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι αγγλοσάξονες δεν συνηθίζουν τις τούρτες, και δε συνηθίζουν τα κερασάκια, επομένως. 
Και για του λόγου το αληθές, γαλλικού τύπου πάστα με κερασάκι







αγγλοσαξονικό δίσκος μνημοσύνου κέικ


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2010)

Πολύ καλό!


----------

